# Show me that skyline!



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

I wanna see skylines, any model any year. Im gonna post pics of mine soon but in the mean while show me yours :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

not a whole lot of them post outside of the skyline forum.

Check out Cardomain.com and you'll see a good amount.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

details of mine are HERE . its my current project, which is hopefully ending soon


----------

